# Different Take On Wood Bowls



## MoonRoc (Apr 11, 2008)

Attached Photo is a Bowl that I made using the Techniques and tools found in a book by Patrick Spielman and Carl Roehl.

You can achieve some cool grain patterns and unique shapes with this method. The rings of wood are cut out of a 3/4 to 1 in piece of wood with a scroll saw, glued and stacked and shaped with various grits of sandpaper on homemade sanding balls. 

Thats the simplified version. The results are suprising and unique. I posted some additional photos and resources that you can check out.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

wow that's quite something! awesome piece of work! :thumbsup:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

That's blasphemy you didn't use a lathe. Actually two of my friends carve bowls and wild vessels using nothing but the chainsaw and grinders and sanders. Check out Brad's website. 
www.bradsells.com

Also check out this way of doing the same thing. Boards are cut in half rings on the bandsaw and then assembled. The stack is then turned on the lathe.
www.michaelmode.com


----------



## MoonRoc (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys. John I checked out those sites. Wow thats unbelievable. Very talented wood artist.


----------



## moneymgmt (May 7, 2008)

Your work and the work on those sites is amazing. I can't fathom the finish work involved after using a chainsaw!



MoonRoc said:


> rings of wood are cut out of a 3/4 to 1 in piece of wood with a scroll saw, glued and stacked


I'm having trouble visualizing this... if you cut the rings out from the same piece of wood they would not overlap?? Are you using two pieces of 1x and then alternating them when gluing up? (ie, use boards A and B, cut each into circles, stack circle from A then B then A then B etc.)? 

I think this would be incredibly fun to try!


----------



## LITLHOF (Nov 18, 2007)

MoonRoc: The bowl is beautiful. Years ago I used the method you describe to cut bowl rings out of a piece of cherry. After I glued it up, I mounted the bottom solid circle in a chuck and then just turned it on the lathe. My bowl was nothing like as nice as th eone you did.
Best regards, Litlhof.


----------



## LITLHOF (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re A different take on turned bowls*

Moneymgt:

Think about the old collapsable aluminum cups you used to use when you were a young camper.
Take the piece of wood, and with your compass draw concentric circles on it that have about an inch variance in radius. Beginning with the second circle in from the largest, drill a hole just big enough to accomidate your #7 blade on your scroll saw, or what blade you choose. Set your scroll saw table at a slight tilt, maybe 5^(?). When you cut the circles, on your scroll saw, the slight angle will make something like that collapsable cup. I hope this helps you visualize the process. Of course you glue the overlapping segments together.
Best regards, Litlhof.


----------



## justacloserwalk (May 26, 2008)

*nice work!*

several guys in our turning club are making these, and youare right, interesting grain patterns. Some would argue that it isn't turning, I saywhatever keepsyou in the shop making sawdust.:yes::yes:
Justa.


----------



## MoonRoc (Apr 11, 2008)

Moneymgmt, All the rings are cut from the same piece of wood. For a Three ring bowl the first ring is cut at 20 degrees, the next is cut at 25 degrees, and the last is cut at 30 degrees. There are many other variations to create different shaped bowls plus some really cool techniques to add inlay. There is a link to the book at my site  It is out of print but there may be a used one available or check the library.


----------

